# Buddy....Gotcha Day, 8/09...Bridge Day 8/16/13



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so sorry 
It's been such a sad day for so many people


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. You are a very special person. Buddy and Kyra were very lucky to have you and you were lucky to have them also. In time....


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss...so many hearts have been broken this week. Your failure as a foster mom is what they all loved the most about you. Like the rest of us, you did everything you could. When it's time, it's time.

My heart breaks for you.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

The only thing a dog expects in life is to be loved as much as he loves you, you did that and much more. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Owner of Mocha (Aug 17, 2013)

Sorry for your loss 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I"m so very sorry for your losses of both Kyra and Buddy.

My heart goes out to you. 

These Seniors are so very special and leave such a huge impact on our lives.

Godspeed Buddy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for the loss of your Buddy. As soon as I read name Buddy my heart is hurting. 

Run free sweet Buddy with your Kyra, you both are missed forever.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry for both your losses. They just have such a huge impact on our lives and heart that is hard to let them go. But we do, we must and that is also because we love them so very much.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry you've lost both Kyra and Buddy in such a short span of time. Please don't feel guilty in any way--you gave Buddy the best years of his life. You have my sympathies.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Buddy and Kyra so close together. One is terrible enough. Keeping you in our thoughts at this tragic time.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so so sorry for your 2 losses. Seniors are so very special. Bless you for being a foster "failure".... they ended up right where they were supposed to.


----------



## coloradobacons (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I feel your loss more than you know. We never planned on having three dogs either. 

We had the Mom Lakota and ended up with two pups from her litter. One specifically was to go to my husbands parents. Her name was Sunny. They had a rescue dog. Sunny was very laid back and submissive and I know it would have worked out with their Lady who was a rescue that had been mistreated. Well they backed out at the last minute. The other pup Raz was the most hyper in the litter and she picked me and stole my heart! We were not going to take her to a shelter! Our lives would never be the same. The two pups were like salt and pepper, and complimented each other.

Last summer 7/31/12 Sunny hurt herself badly while we were on vacation trying to escape the kennel in a thunder storm, and got hung up. We even had someone at the house watching them. I can't blame her. She had to be put down. The mom Lakota was put down due to cancer 12/11/12. We went from having 3 dogs to one! Raz starting having seizures this year and we discovered she is in liver failure. We have her on the right dog food and meds now. But she is sleeping so much these past 2 weeks. I can't barely get her to wake up or get her to walk. She doesn't even wake up with the kids come home like she used to. I'm getting the feeling we are getting closer to the end. She's 13 years old and 3 months on Sat. I'm preparing myself, I've been for awhile.


----------



## Sirfoulhook (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow tough times. I feel for you. Wasn't anything you could do about it. Sounds like it was his time. I know I have had feelings of guilt every time I've put one down. It's totally natural. Bless you for taking those in. Sounds like they had a great run.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Booklady*



booklady said:


> I started the summer with three dogs, I'm ending it with one. Kyra left in June, today I sent Buddy to bridge. They were my failed fosters, greatly loved bonded seniors......the ones I couldn't let go, yet ultimately I had to. And it hurts so badly!
> 
> I told some of Kyra's story here when she died, I can't help but think that Buddy suffered more from her loss than I was able to admit or see. I think he held on as long as he did for me.....looking back, he has been going downhill since she left. He was her seeing eye dog, possibly her father and definitely her buddy.
> 
> ...


Oh, my God, I am SO VERY SORRY about Buddy! Fifteen is an amazing age-none of our dogs have ever lived that long. You can tell how much you loved Buddy, just by what you said about him. I have added Buddy to the Rainbow Bridge List!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-19.html#post3315674


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm terribly sorry for your loss, both of them, so close together.


----------



## Cjford (Jun 29, 2009)

very sorry to hear .. stay strong


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

The important thing is you gave them so much love, attention and happiness in their old age. Older dogs are so often ignored because they are not frisky, playful puppies. If they could have spoken I know they would have told how thankful they were that you wanted them you loved them, you cared for them.

buddy was ready to be with her again and I don't think there is a single thing that could have been done. I know so many people (none true dog lovers) do not believe dogs can grieve, but I know different. When KayCee's littermate brother was killed by ProHeart6 at age barely 4, she went into a funk and it took our adopted golden girl, Honey weeks to bring her out of it. KayCee just moped around, not wanting to play or do anything. She actually would go out and lay on Hunter's grave until her death 4 1/2 years later (cancer). And after her death, Honey was left alone and she grieved. She wouldn't not run up and down the back fence as she did with KayCee, she would not lay out on the patio as she did with KayCee. This went on for a couple of months.

So you can know Buddy miss his Kyra very much as apparently they had been together for years. Her death probably did cause some of his down hill health. But he did have you and that would have helped him. So sorry for your losses. It hurts SOOOO much when we lose our beloved dogs.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

My heart goes out to you...you're such a special person doing what you do giving seniors forever homes knowing full well that your special time together is limited and heart break is just around the corner. Yet you continue to give these special dogs a forever home and that unconditional love they so richly deserve.

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Buddy and Kyra and so very appreciative of your dedication, care and love for these seniors. As I said you're one very special person...bless you.

Pete & Woody


----------

